# Anyone with an Ikea bed?



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a mattress and boxspring, but wanted to buy a bedframe from Ikea. Would that work? Or do you need to use their mattresses? I also noticed they don't use boxsprings, but have wooden slats...are those comfy?


----------



## dinan6 (Aug 30, 2008)

We bought a metal frame from ikea last year for my dd. It is very sturdy and we just put our box frame and mattress with it, worked out well. hth....


----------



## Adallae (Nov 11, 2009)

We have an Ikea bed. The side rails can be lowered to accommodate a box spring, or you put it on the higher setting and use wood slats and a mattress. We did the latter, and it's very comfy. The bed's been taken apart and moved to 3 different homes, and it's still very sturdy.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We have a king-sized IKEA latex mattress on an IKEA bed frame. It was pretty inexpensive (comparatively speaking, anyway) and is comfortable!

We didn't ask if it was okay to use box springs and our own mattress, but the bed frame did come with those wooden slats (actually, you can choose which slat set you want--they all do different things). We really enjoy the simplicity and comfort of it.


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

We had a queen size frame with slats that we had a regular mattress and boxspring on, it was great. We now have their latex mattress on the suggested frame. It is also great. I have been very happy with both the bed frames and mattresses.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

We have an Ikea frame (el cheapo model) and a Tempurpedic mattress. We've had it for four years and have had no trouble with it. The only thing I dislike is that the mattress is wicked heavy and floppy (king-sized) and it rests _inside_ the frame rather than on _top_ of it, so it's hard to change the sheets.


----------



## K-Mom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
We have an Ikea frame (el cheapo model) and a Tempurpedic mattress. We've had it for four years and have had no trouble with it. The only thing I dislike is that the mattress is wicked heavy and floppy (king-sized) and it rests _inside_ the frame rather than on _top_ of it, so it's hard to change the sheets.

I have the same cheapo frame and don't recommend it or any other frame made of particle board. I'm not sure that it will last through a second dismantle and reassemble, the next time we move. However, I also bought a metal bunk bed frame at IKEA that seems very sturdy and durable and like it will last a long time.

For a bed frame that comes with a midbeam, you have to have the slats. The slats are intended as a substitute for a box spring. So, I have the frame, slats and a latex mattress and I really like the way it feels. I imagine that you COULD put a box spring and a spring mattress on top of the slats but that is not what was intended. The slats are bent, you know, for flexibility and spring and it seems strange to me to put something so solid and inflexible on top. Maybe it is not that big of a deal, though, I haven't tried it.


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

We have the Hemnes bed in a king...is that what you meant? We love it.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Wow - I'm sort of surprised to see so many people who like their ikea beds.

We really disliked ours. It looked fine & was comfortable enough but the slats turned out to be a giant pita. After a few months we started having problems with the slats crashing through the frame in the middle of the night. After awhile it started happening every. single. night. until I screwed a 2x4 into the frame across the center. The problem is that the side rails are flexible & a little flimsy so they would move some with our movements on the bed & then there was enough room for the slats to shift & fall.

It never happens to my in-laws (who have the same bed) but they have a boxspring, we did not as the reason we bought the bed was that a boxspring would not fit up our stairs.

We have friends who have had the exact same problem we've had.


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

We do have a boxspring but we've also screwed the slats in on our king. Dd has a bed with similar slats (but not Ikea) and no boxspring and my 3yo ds broke a couple of the slats jumping on the bed.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

we have 2 ikea beds. sometimes you need to add extra slats, for bigger people.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K-Mom3* 
I have the same cheapo frame and don't recommend it or any other frame made of particle board. I'm not sure that it will last through a second dismantle and reassemble, the next time we move.

Yeah, but for $130, I really didn't expect something indestructible. We, too, have moved once with this frame, and will move again at some point. If it breaks, oh well. It's served its purpose.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

We "made" a king-sized bed out of two twin-sized metal IKEA beds, since we didn't like any of the affordable king-sized beds. We just put it together with the sides upside down, and put a giant piece of plywood across them both to use as a base. We have a king-sized IKEA mattress on top of that.
I love our bed, it was cheap, is sturdy, looks cool, and is easy to assemble/dissemble.
My kids have IKEA mattresses on an IKEA bunk bed. The slats on it do sometimes come out because they mess with them from the bottom bunk.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 

We really disliked ours. It looked fine & was comfortable enough but the slats turned out to be a giant pita. After a few months we started having problems with the slats crashing through the frame in the middle of the night. After awhile it started happening every. single. night. until I screwed a 2x4 into the frame across the center. The problem is that the side rails are flexible & a little flimsy so they would move some with our movements on the bed & then there was enough room for the slats to shift & fall.

It never happens to my in-laws (who have the same bed) but they have a boxspring, we did not as the reason we bought the bed was that a boxspring would not fit up our stairs.

We have friends who have had the exact same problem we've had.

This happened to my sister and her husband too.

My daughter has an Ikea bed and the slats come with screws to attach them to the frame.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a metal IKEA bedframe with a mattress and boxspring on it. We already had the mattress set and just needed a new frame. It fits, and works just fine.

It appears on their website that they have different types of slats. Perhaps some are meant more for occasional use, and others for every day, and that is why people are having problems? Just a guess though.


----------



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, lots responses! Thank you for all your input. I wanted to keep my mattress and boxspring, but wasn't sure how it would work because the beds in the catalogue don't have boxsprings. But we'll make it work!


----------

